# What causes slipping capstrap?



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Try strapping it on further forward on your toe. My toe straps do this if I strap them in on the very top front most part of the toe of my boot, but if I strap them in more forward they stay put.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

moar tighter?


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Another trick is to push you toe flat as if you were starting to engage you toe edge after you've already tightened them, then tighten it again. Should get an extra click out of this. This is assuming you strap in while standing up.

I think what can happen sometimes is that you think you've got it tight, but when you start riding and flexing the board toeside it can sometimes create enough slack for them to slip. What I've mentioned can help with that.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Silly question but she is tightening the ankle strap first then the toe cap, correct?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

slyder said:


> Silly question but she is tightening the ankle strap first then the for cap correct?


I hope so...:icon_scratch:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

slyder said:


> Silly question but she is tightening the ankle strap first then the for cap correct?


I do the oposite. Stick my foot in, tighten the toe cap. Wiggle my ankle, crank the toe cap an extra notch or two, then tighten the ankle strap.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I do the oposite. Stick my foot in, tighten the toe cap. Wiggle my ankle, crank the toe cap an extra notch or two, then tighten the ankle strap.


Serious question: Have you ever seen anyone else do that? I'm in my 5th season and have never saw anyone do that. It just seems backwards to me.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I do the oposite. Stick my foot in, tighten the toe cap. Wiggle my ankle, crank the toe cap an extra notch or two, then tighten the ankle strap.


Lol.... I do the same. Must be a Canadian thing :dunno:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I do toe first also


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I had an issue similar with my binding. I adjusted the ladder and the toe cap. I pulled the binding off and moved one to the front spot then the other to the rear position of the binding. So toe cap set forward ladder set to the back spot.. Didn;t slip off my toe again..


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Toe cap first, then ankle. For sure eh?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Jason said:


> Serious question: Have you ever seen anyone else do that? I'm in my 5th season and have never saw anyone do that. It just seems backwards to me.


I've actually never looked! I feel like the toe cap pulls the whole foot towards the back of the binding. If the ankle strap was done up first, it would be pressing the sole into the footbed and wouldn't allow you to wiggle back properly.

I'm OCD to an extreme though, so if I perceive an advantage (whether real or not) I'll do the same thing EVERY time. I get angry when my fiancee talks to me with the front door open, then I run my computer and a heater 24 hrs a day... :dunno:



ARSENALFAN said:


> Toe cap first, then ankle. For sure eh?


Damn right eh?!?


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

I knew u 2 were weird but damn o_o


----------



## millenium3love (Feb 11, 2014)

i kinda ritually tighten my toe cap first on my back foot and my ankle on the front but i always do an extra click as i get started just to make sure im locked in tight.. thats not weird is it


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Never paid too much attention, I like looser fitting ankle straps so I end up strapping the toe cap first nice and tight then just lap over the ankle straps as tight as I can with my hands then 2 to 3 clicks on the ratchets.

Loose toe caps have happened to me before on my Triads, I fitted my bindings but forgot to extend the toe ramp to the edge of the board. Not sure if your buddy is having the same issue.


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

I also do toe first and I am on the U.S. West Coast. But she does the ankle strap first then toe.

The strap is on as tightly as it can be. So it is not because its loose. When strapped it everything looks good. The angle of the strap from toe to binding looks like it should hold and it is firm. But after a run or two it will inevitably slip up over the toes.

She'll try to strap it a little lower next time out and see.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Is she bottoming out the ratchet ?
Thinking its as tight as it will go? If this is the case the strap is not adjusted correctly


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

shouldn't matter which order you do them. A couple things, give the boot a kick into back of the binding to make sure its seated. After the straps are done up, give the boots a good twist/wiggle and tighten the toes again. Your problem could just be the toe boxes are breaking down and won't hold their shape, letting the cap strap slip. My burton ions are doing this.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Try moving the ladder straps to the last notch in the base if the binding has the option to do it.


----------

